# Marie Brizard



## bassets2 (Apr 4, 2009)

My sister recently bought a Marie Brizard bottle and we are trying to find out some info on it. It looks like one bottle with two necks. One label is for Creme de menthe- the other for Cocao Brizard. It is made in France. Chenky import coporation NY NY are on the side as well as sole agent United States. I'm sorry I do not have a picture to post. The label has a picture (of?) Marie Brizard and also says Bordeaux France... anyone have any info about this??


----------



## LC (Apr 4, 2009)

I can not give you a date as to the age of your bottle , and I am not sure if this is what you are wanting , but I found this online , hope it helps  .

 Background

*Updated: 26th March 2009*

 Marie Brizard et Roger International was founded in 1755 in Bordeaux.
 Originally, the firm made its name with the aniseed liqueur that was later to become the Marie Brizard anisette. Its real growth period came when it branched out into a range of cocktail-based liqueurs, spirits, syrops, and more recently wines.

 The spirits division also includes brands such as the Cognac Gautier, Old Lady's gin and the Berger aniseed liqueurs. The wines activity was recently reinforced by the acquisition of the Chais Beaucairois.

 William Pitters joined the Marie Brizard group in 2005, adding a range of products including whiskies (William Peel, Glen Rogerâ€™s), punches, William Pitterson cocktails, Litchao liqueur, San JosÃ© tequila, Odin vodka and alcohol-free aperitif drinks.

 The Marie Brizard Group owns and runs six production units:
    * Bordeaux FondaudÃ¨ge: production of classical and modern liqueurs, of London Dry Gin Old Ladyâ€™s, of Marie Brizard anisette and industrial spirits

 * Bordeaux â€“ Lormont: This plant bottles whiskies, San JosÃ© tequila and Odin vodka, and produces punches, William Pitterson cocktails, Litchao liqueur and alcohol-free aperitifs.

 * Aigre (Charente) â€“ Gautier: production of cognacs (Gautier), brandies (Cortel), pineau, armagnac, whisky, eaux-de-vie and Berger aniseed liqueurs

 * Beaucaire (Gard) â€“ Les Chais Beaucairois: assemblage and bottling of still wines and production of cordials

 * Zizurkil (Spain): Marie Brizard aniseed liqueurs and Olatz pacharan.

 * Fuenmayor (Spain) â€“ Bodegas MarquÃ©s del Puerto: maturation, assemblage and bottling of La Rioja still wines.

 The company was acquired by French wine and spirits group Belvedere in April 2006. In September 2007, Belvedere sold the Pulco and Sirop Sport brands to Orangina Group for EUR178m.
 Marie Brizard & Roger International 
 130- 142 rue FondaudÃ¨ge BP 557
 33 002 Bordeaux France
 Phone : +33 (0)5 56 01 85 85
 Fax : +33 (0)5 56 01 85 99


----------



## bassets2 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you for the information! I will try to find out more online now that I have that. The bottle appears old and one side seems to be full.


----------

